# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  فين كليتنا ؟

## shimaa fadel

انا اسفه جدا واضح انى ماكنتش فاهمه لما كنت بقول يلا نطور كليتنا ان مفيش كليه اصلا  
مفيش دكاتره 
مفيش عميد
مفيش طلبه 
 مفيش اداره (اداره فاشله)
مفيش رقيب على الدكتور 
مفيش طالب فاهم قانون
مفيش مناهج بجد بنتعلم باسلوب 1837 ويمكن اسوأ
ده غير قاعه المحكمه اللى انا نفسى اشوفها واللى المفروض تكون مكان لتدريبنا او تدريب المتفوقين مننا على الاقل
مفيش امن والبلطجيه بيدخلوا كانهم داخلين بيتهم

كله مفيييييييييييييييييييييش

فشششششششششششششششششل

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

طالبتي العزيزة شيماء 

يتعين علينا اتباع أداب الحوار وهي كالتالي:

يفضل الانتقاد عن توجيه الإهانة 

تحديد أوجه الانتقاد 

مراعاة أن النقد أسهل من الاقتراح وأن الاقتراح أسهل بكثير من التنفيذ

----------


## shimaa fadel

انا اسفه جدا يااستاذتنا بس انا فعلا لم اقصد الاهانه احنا عايشين سوء حال الكليه فعلا
حضرتك اكيد عارفه  يعنى ايه الطلبه هتتخرج مش فاهمه حاجه ويعنى ايه احنا بنسهر ونتعب وبنذاكر فى مناهج مالهاش علاقه بالواقع 
وانا مش عارفه احساسى المفروض يكون ايه او المفروض اقول ايه لما دكتور يتهمنى انا وزملائى بالسرقه ودكتور تانى يعطينا الكتب ويقولنا الكتب عندكم لو عايزين حاجه تعالوا ودكتور تالت ممنوع على الطلبه توجيه اى سؤال ليه  ودكتور رابع يقولنا تعالوا خدوا سؤالين عشان الامتحان ودكتور خامس نفضل نلف معاه على قاعه وفى الاخر يقسم لنا بالله انه مش هيدخل الكليه تانى لانه من جامعه اخرى خاصه واكيد لمس الفرق ودكتور يكتب الطلبه غياب رغم حضورهم ولو حد فينا اتكلم بيكون الرد ان مفيش رقيب على الدكتور

ومش عارفه احساسى ممكن يكون ايه لما نفضل على السلالم 3 سنين ولما يقولوا انهم وفروا لنا قاعه نكتشف بعدها انها قاعه للدراسات العليا واللى بيلحق فينا هوا اللى بياخدها 
 ومش عارفه احساسى المفروض يكون ايه لما نخرج من المحاضره على صوت بلطجيه الامن بيجرى وراهم بعد ماسمح لهم بالدخول
ومش عارفه احساسى المفروض يكون ايه لما كتب تنزل لنا قبل الامتحان ب 15 يوم رغم اننا مش هنشتغل فيها واعتقد ان الغرض منها واضح
ومش عارفه احساسى المفروض يكون ايه لما نتيجه الترم الاول تظهر قبل امتحانات الترم التانى ب 20 يوم

الطلبه عايزن خطه حقيقيه لتطوير الكليه والخطه دى المفروض ان انتخاب الاستاذ الدكتور عميد الكليه تم بناء عليها
عموما اعتذر مره اخرى على اساء التعبير انا لم اقصد اى اهانه بس دا حقيقه الامر ولو كان اهانه فهو اهانه للطلبه اللى بيضيع مجهودهم هباءا

----------

